# Figure 8 Butterfly



## webestang64 (Feb 17, 2017)

Tripod mounted Pentax MG 50mm @F11, Fuji 400. 

Standard tripod fare.




Let's move things around.




Figure 8 time.




Final.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2017)

Lots of FUN with these!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 17, 2017)

Those are sweet.


----------

